# Sapphire Hd 3850 512mb Gddr3 Agp



## surya_sapui (May 17, 2008)

can anybody tell me how is SAPPHIRE HD 3850 512MB GDDR3 AGP ? what is the requirement of this card ? my pc config: amd cpu 2000+ , ram 1gb, mb asus k8n, agp slot 8x,400w smps.this gpu can run on this or not pls tell.this card is good or not. 

 i see in many place about this card driver problem, how to solve this can anybody know??
*this ati card available both on sapphire & gecube.which one is best* , pls infrom me.i really need inf aout this card, 
*this gpu need any ATI CrossFire X Ready motherboard technology.pls specify,*
if any other upcoming agp card from any brand pls infrom me.


----------



## desiibond (May 18, 2008)

dude. If you need good gaming pc, get a better processor.

I have 

AMD athlon 64 3000+ running at 2.3GHz processor, 1gig ddr400, gigabyte mobo and Sapphire HD2600 XT card.

I am going to upgrade my processor, ram and mobo because they have become a bottleneck for this card.

Don't go for the AGP card now. your proccy will not be able to handle it. Instead get a new dual core CPU, hybrid crossfire enabled motherboard (790g chipset motherboards) and ddr2 800 ram. Then get a good card depending on what monitor you have.


----------

